# Monitorprobleme nach win7 Installation



## JonIrenicus (29. Dezember 2011)

Servus,

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mit einen neuen Rechner zugelegt und meinen alten meiner Freundin überlassen.
Erst wollte sie winXp drauf haben, allerdings konnte ich sie endlich zu überzeugen, dass dort Windows 7 drauf kommt (na gut. Sie hatte nen ziemlich starken Virenbefall, wie auch immer sie es geschafft hat und ich wollt net wieder ihre alte Windowsdisk in den unendlichen Weiten ihres Kellers suchen -.-)

Erst klappte alles wunderbar, bis der Bootbildschirm kam. Der wurde noch normal angezeigt, allerdings wurde danach der Bildschirm schwarz und der Monitro zeigte mir die Meldung "Auflösung nicht im Frequenzbereich". Mit f8 neugestartet und mit niedriger Auflösung gebootet. Da war auch alles dann wieder normal. Als ich die Auflösung einstellen wollte, funktionierte KEINE Auflösung über 800x600. Der Monitor meckerte immer wieder dass der Frequenzbereich net stimme.

Danach habe ich das gemacht, was jeder tun würde. Den Grafiktreiber aktualisieren. Allerdings hat dies kein wirklich besseres Ergebniss erzielt. Statt, dass die Fehlermeldung kommt sehe ich nun GAR nichts, bis auf einen erst Grünen, dann weißen und dann bläulich werdenden Bildschirm. Habe google schon penetriert, aber entweder ich suche das falsche oder ich finde wirklich nichts dazu -.-...

Die Daten:

Windows 7 Home Prem. x64
Core 2 Duo E6400
GeForce GTX275
4Gbyte DDR2 Ram
MSI G41TM-P33
Monitor: Lengin cp170lt (4:3, über VGA; DVI Adapter an GraKa)

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, da ich echt net weiterkomm -.-....

Ach ja. Abgesicherter Modus, etc werden ganz normal angezeigt.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus :>


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist das ein Röhrenmonitor? Geht es über die onboardgrafikkarte, wenn Du die Nvidia rausnimmst?


----------



## JonIrenicus (29. Dezember 2011)

Nein das ist ein TFT und die Onboard erkennt der auch net. Wenn ich Win7 in niedriger Auflösung starte und auf maximal 800x600 stelle funktioniert es komischerweise. Aber sobalds höher geht spinnt wieder alles -.-


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

ALso, das spricht an sich alles eher für ein Problem am Monitor, wenn es auch per onboard nicht geht. Kannst Du den an einem anderen PC testen, oder Notebook oder so?


----------



## JonIrenicus (29. Dezember 2011)

Grad alles net zur Hand. Werde es morgen mal testen -.-


----------



## svd (29. Dezember 2011)

Auch überprüft, ob die Bildwiederholfrequenz 60Hz nicht überschreitet?


----------



## JonIrenicus (3. Januar 2012)

So. Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet hab in der Zwischenzeit.

Hab das Problem am Freitag in den Griff bekommen. Muss am Monitor gelegen haben, da andre einwandfrei erkannt wurden (sowohl 4:3 wie auch WD). Keine Ahnung, was da schief lief, jedenfalls habe ich Win 7 nochma mit niedriger Auflösung gestartet und mit den Auflösungen ein bisschen rumgespielt. Also ich habe wirklich KEINE Ahnung wie das sein kann, aber plötzlich wurden höhere Auflösungen erkannt, ohne dass es Gemurre gab. Ab 1280x1024 muckt der zwar immer noch, jedoch ist diese Auflösung schon zu hoch für meine Freundin. Von daher Problem scheinbar gelöst.

Danke, abn alle, die mir hier geantwortet haben :>


----------

